# Sooo vviieeelll Schhnnneeeeee



## sebastian (5. Januar 2004)

Hallo Boardies.
Wie is es bei euch in Wien und in anderen Teilen Österreichs ?
Ich bin aufgewacht und hab aus dem Fenster geguckt ^^. Ich schick euch mal ein Bild bei uns is der Schnee so bombastisch. Heute hats locker 20cm drauf gehaut und es war ohnehin schon genug da 
Bilder mach ich gleich :m


----------



## Franz_16 (5. Januar 2004)

bei uns ist´s auch recht lustig... als ich aufgewacht bin und das gesehen hab bin ich sofort in den fiesta gesprungen und hab ihm erstmal ordentlich die Sporen gegeben :q ....

Bilder könnt ich auch mal schnell Knippsen


----------



## Dorsch1 (5. Januar 2004)

Auch bei uns liegt die Landschaft in einer dick geschlossenen Schneedecke.So sieht der Winter einfach traumhaft aus.


----------



## ollidi (5. Januar 2004)

Bei uns hat es Gestern ein wenig gekrümelt. Heute ist schon wieder alles weg. :m


----------



## rob (5. Januar 2004)

es schneit und schneit und schneit......alles steckt und hängt.
so siehts aus bei rob am balkon:#h


----------



## sebastian (5. Januar 2004)

Bei uns is es eh recht hell nur auf dem Foto nicht #t  
Auch gut :m  Hauptsache Schnee


----------



## rob (5. Januar 2004)

.


----------



## sebastian (5. Januar 2004)

nummero 2


----------



## sebastian (5. Januar 2004)

und das Letze !


----------



## Franz_16 (5. Januar 2004)

Bild1 

bild2


----------



## sebastian (5. Januar 2004)

Ach ja die ersten beiden sind vorm Haus.
Und das letzte ist hinterm Haus.
Alles aus dem 1.Stock ich glaub da sieht man den Schnee besser und ich glaub für die Kamera is auch nicht so gut wenn ich raus geh


----------



## rob (5. Januar 2004)

sag wohnst du direkt am wasser;+ :k :l 
hast a schwester zum heiraten:q :q :m 
und was sind das für verdächtige flecken im schnee...schreibst da immer deinen namen rein:q :q #h


----------



## sebastian (5. Januar 2004)

He Franz das zweite Foto funktioniert net gscheit. He Rob wo wohnst du ? kanns sein das ich das Haus kenn ? oder bild ich mir das nur ein ?


----------



## hardliner (5. Januar 2004)

:c Ihr seid gemein!:c


----------



## sebastian (5. Januar 2004)

Jetzt funzts Zweite auch  tut leid liegt an meinem internet.
Franz wohnt wirklich direkt am Wasser ^^
Brunnen ham a auch


----------



## rob (5. Januar 2004)

ich wohn bei der per albin hanson siedlung...die is da beim verteilerkreis favoriten neben dem austriastadion...also im getto wiens
franz ihr wohnt in einem schönem hof!!!wird der noch bewirtschaftet?#h


----------



## Franz_16 (5. Januar 2004)

www.anglerboard.de ---> Der schnellste Wetterdienst der Welt :q


----------



## rob (5. Januar 2004)

sag wohnst du direkt am wasser   
hast a schwester zum heiraten   
und was sind das für verdächtige flecken im schnee...schreibst da immer deinen namen rein

sorry da hab ich dich gemeint sebastian


----------



## sebastian (5. Januar 2004)

Oh Gott neben dem AustriaStadion.
Is eigentlich eh gut kauf dir ein Luftdruckgewehr. Am besten mit CO2 die sind stärker :m  
konnst an Austriana ane aufbrennan :q 
Wir müssn mal eine gemptliche Sniperrunde auf Ros balkon veranstalten :q


----------



## Franz_16 (5. Januar 2004)

@ rob

nein... 
die Felder haben wir verpachtet.... 
und die Schweine haben wir aufgefressen... :q 

aber ist echt ganz praktisch so ein Hof... hat man jede Menge Platz... dass was man auf dem Foto sieht ist auch nur der Vorderhof... Hinter den Gebäuden gehts auch nochmal weiter... 

der Nachteil ist dass man Tag und Nacht aufräumen könnte


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (5. Januar 2004)

Wolfsburg meldet -8 Grad und 25cm Neuschnee...


----------



## sebastian (5. Januar 2004)

Ach so ^^ Ja an einem kleinen Bach weiter hinten sind Forellen. Im Sommer fang ich da immer diese kleinen fast ausgestorbenen Grundfische ^^ nein ich helf nur meinem Cousin.
Früher gabs da mächtige Forellen. Jetzt sind sicher auch noch ein paar drinnen. Mein Cousin und sein Freund sind da vor einem oder zwei Jahren mit einem ur prächtigem Aitl zaus kommen das war riesig !


----------



## Franz_16 (5. Januar 2004)

so jetzt beweis ich euch mal dass ich direkt am wasser wohne  

verdammt schon wieder in die Käte raus :q 

P.S: schaut euch mal die Zeit von der Eröffnunf des Threads bis jetzt an und schaut euch mal die Beiträge an... krass


----------



## gismowolf (5. Januar 2004)

Bei uns im Hausruckwald ist derzeit Sibirien!Sicht 20-50m und
der Schnee kommt aus allen Richtungen!Das richtige Wetter zum 
Fliegenbinden und für neue Bastlereien.


----------



## Franz_16 (5. Januar 2004)

bild3 

bild4 

@ sebastian das liegt nicht an deinem Internet, sondern dass das Bild noch nicht ganz upgeloadet war... ich hab ja nur ISDN da geht des net ganz so schnell....


----------



## sebastian (5. Januar 2004)

WOOOWWWWW da sind sicher Frösche drinnen .
Ach ja für den Bach bei uns hatte ich sogar das Jahr die Karte von den Bundesforsten. Einmal kein Schwarzfischer:m 
Der ging so gar vom Wienerwaldsee weg da hab ich meinen ersten Barsch mit der Fliegenrute erwischt :q


----------



## rob (5. Januar 2004)

jaja bastian!!!
das mit dem sn hab ich mir schon oft gedacht...da gehts manchmal zu...vorallem in der nacht..da hörst du dann den mob gröllend und schreiend herumziehenschlechte gegend echt!!
aber wohnst du jetzt am wasser oder schaut das nur so aus.....wenn ja hast jetzt eine schwester die mich heiraten würd oder wos

franz so ein hof ist was feines.meine grosseltern haben noch eine grosse landwirtschaft...wenn ich denk was da an platz wäre für eine fischerscheune z.b....alle ruten an der wand,boot aufgeblasen in der mitte,einen kleinen pool zum zielwerfen,werkzeug,.........ahhhh das wäre was....ich wohn in einer 55 2m wohnung die bis oben mit platten,kleines tonstudio,musikzeugs und angelsachen voll geräumt ist#h


----------



## sebastian (5. Januar 2004)

Ach ja @Rob
Ich schreib da nicht meinen Name rein ich versuche ein Iglo zu erbauen oder sowas ähnliches  Ein Schwester hab ich auch aber die ist erst 13  Musst dich noch ein paar Jährchen gedulden


----------



## rob (5. Januar 2004)

ahhhhhhh.... so ein shieeet 
na dann wart ich bis ich 35 bin


----------



## sebastian (5. Januar 2004)

So schnell kannst du schon rechnen  
ach ja ich hab nachgedacht (selten aber doch  ) !! kauf dir kein CO2 Gewehr kauf dir eine Jagdschleuder. Wenn die Austrianer kommen und randalieren wollen einfach ein paar Schiesübungen machen. Da hast du mehr zug  und triffst wahrscheinlich auch auf die Tribünen     
Machs aber lieber nicht. Ich hab einen Austrianer in der Klasse der ist bei den "Vienna Bastards" dabei. Wenn die wissen von wem dus hast kommt der mit seinen Hooliganfreunden und die spucken mich tot


----------



## ollidi (5. Januar 2004)

> Wolfsburg meldet -8 Grad und 25cm Neuschnee...



WAAAAS??????
Hier in Hannover ist alles trocken.
Hoffentlich bleibt das auch so, bis ich nach Hause fahre.


----------



## Franz_16 (5. Januar 2004)

@rob
ja ist echt schön auf dem Lande.... vor allem als Kind war es schön

Ich bin immer mit meinem Nachbarn auf dem Buldog mitgefahren wenn er Kunstdünger aus gebracht hat... oder wenn er die Pflanzen gegen Unkraut gespritzt hat... wir waren als Kinder den ganzen Tag in der Natur :q :q 

Oder wir haben dem Opa geholfen wenn er alte Reifen auf dem Feld verbrannt hat... wir waren den ganzen Tag an der frischen Luft :q :q 

ne mal Scherz bei Seite.. als Kinder hatten wir absolut keine Spielsachen... mein Fetisch waren damals Holzstecken... ich hab stundenlang mit Holzstecken gespielt.. und in den Ferien haben wir immer Lager im Wald errichtet.. und dann heimlich geraucht :q oder Flaschendrehen gespielt... wenn man mal so zurückschaut merkt man erst wie blöd man damals eigentlich war ....


----------



## sebastian (5. Januar 2004)

Also ich bin nicht blöd ich hab nur gute Einfälle


----------



## rob (5. Januar 2004)

naja ich wohn schon sehr lang da...manche kennt man vom sehen und manche nicht....anlegen würd ich mich nie mit solchen leuten.da ist mir die zeit zuschade,istm nicht mmeinm stiel und ich muss ja da wohnen.viel schlimmer sind aber die skins hier...dachte die gibt es nicht mehr bei uns aber seit dem ich da wohn muss ich regelmässig welche sehen und hören...kotz..:c
aber ab frühling bin ich eh fast immer am wasser wenn ich nicht gerade arbeite......weit weg von der stadt und ihren oft fragwürdigen bewohnern#h


----------



## Dorsch1 (5. Januar 2004)

> die bis oben mit platten,kleines tonstudio,musikzeugs und angelsachen voll geräumt ist



Stimmt Rob...und ein *wenig* Platz war da zum schlafen auch noch. :q :q


----------



## sebastian (5. Januar 2004)

Also wir , die Leute in dem Kaff in dem ich lebe. Wir haben nur ein paar Dorftrottln und ein Jugenzentrum (um nicht zu sagen Saufzentrum), da gibts Alkohohl für Leute wie mich mit dem zarten Alter von 14 .
Aber die Kinderdorftrottln kann man eh hauen wenns sie blöd sind


----------



## rob (5. Januar 2004)

@franz:ich hab da auch immer mit holzsteckerln gespielt,pfeile gebaut,im heu geturnt,durfte auch mit dem traktor vorfahren..war eine schöne kindheit......
mein opa hat immer zu mir gesagt:
A ECHTA BUA BRAUCHT A MESSA UND A SCHNUR#h


----------



## rob (5. Januar 2004)

@dorsch1:m lach...ein wunder gell:m


----------



## sebastian (5. Januar 2004)

Früher war ich auch oft im Heulager unterwegs. Da bin ich mal in ein neues von einem Freund gekommen und der hat gesagt." ja sebi pass auf da ist eine fall" ich "wo" *plumpst*
2 heuballen tiefer in so einem Loch ich hab geglaubt ich sterb !


----------



## sebastian (5. Januar 2004)

Nur so nebenbei aber ich glaube so schnell wurde noch nie ein Forum niedergeostet. War ja wieder mal eine gute Idee vom gutn Sebi    (eigenlob stinkt aber was solls  )


----------



## Franz_16 (5. Januar 2004)

Das Dorf in dem ich lebe hat zwar nur 260 Einwohner ist aber relativ bekannt in unserer Gegend weil´s da jedes Jahr ein Fest gibt dass absoluten Kultstatus hat und dass einfach jeder kennt... 

auch sonst ist es ein recht aktives und schönes Dorf... ein Blick auf die Internetseite www.iber.de lohnt sich echt.. ist gut gemacht... die haben mein Bruder und mein Cousin gemacht...


----------



## sebastian (5. Januar 2004)

Schöne Seite


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (5. Januar 2004)

In Hannover gibts kein Schnee, damit Prinz "Pippi" nicht wieder auf dumme Gedanken kommt, sonst steht in der Fußgängerzone bald "ernst-August" in großen gelben Buchstaben...:q


----------



## sebastian (5. Januar 2004)

haha ich lach mich tot eu das ist echt !


----------



## ollidi (5. Januar 2004)

Hannover wäre mir ja auch egal. Wohne in Ilsede. Das ist näher an WOB. :q


----------



## Raubfischjäger (5. Januar 2004)

Da wird man ja ganz neidisch, wenn man den ganzen Scnee sieht!:c 

Bei uns in Köln wird's Jahr für Jahr weniger. Wir haben NIE Glück mit dem Schnee...#q


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (5. Januar 2004)

Naja, wenn ich der "Schnee" wäre und dahin müsste, wo man "Härke" für Bier hällt, dann würd ich auch lieber in WOB vom Himmel fallen...:m


----------



## ollidi (5. Januar 2004)

Du willst ja jetzt wohl nix über Härke sagen, oder?????? :q :q :q
Das beste Bier unter Deutschlands Sonne... ääähhhh Schnee. :q :q


----------



## Baitrunner (5. Januar 2004)

Hey Leut is mir wieder fast zu viel Schnee.
Muss mein Auto ausschaufeln und hoffen das ich mit den Sommerreifen durchkomm ....... :-(

@Rob
Na hallo Nachbar, ich sitz auf der anderen Seite in Wienerfeld 
Kaum zu glauben, da sollt man sich doch mal treffen auf nen Kaffee, bei 2 Ampeln Luftlinie ......

Btw hab mir Freitag noch ein neues Revier gegönnt vom Verband.
Revier Schwechatbach mit Nationalpark in Mannswörth, hoffe ich kann da bald was freudiges Berichten 

Ansonten hoff ich das der Frühling schon Ende Februar beginnt :q :q 

So geh jetzt mal die Schaufel suchen ........


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (5. Januar 2004)

Also Härke-Alster geht, solange es kalt ist...

Aber Härke pur, darin kann man sich nichtmal die Füße waschen...


----------



## Barben Fischer (5. Januar 2004)

soooo vieeeeel schneeeeee das haste recht! bei uns.....
bei uns hats auch beinnahe keinen:c 
aber ich bin zwar nicht so der schnee fan


----------



## wolle (5. Januar 2004)

MAGDEBURG.gestern schneefall,ca.5 cm,heute sonnenschein.
zur zeit -8.3° und bewölkt #h


----------



## HuchenAlex (6. Januar 2004)

tja Mädls,

manche hocken bei so nem Wetter zu Haus und trinken warmen Kakao, andere legen sich mit großen Fischen an.. aber seh ich schon ein, is natürlich eher was für Männer  :q :q

Optisch ist die Schneelandschaft ja eine Pracht, ist nur lästig, daß man fast nirgendwo mehr am Wasser parken kann.

der (einzige Irre ), der jetzt auf die Prisch geht..
Alex


----------



## rob (6. Januar 2004)

haha alex!!!
stimmt nicht!!
rob auch kein mädel und auch auf pirsch geht!!!
es lebe die donau#h


----------



## Alexander2781 (6. Januar 2004)

Hallo Boardies,

wir haben in Hauzenberg (650 m ü. M.) im Bayerischen Wald 30 cm Schnee, Bilder folgen.

Gruß
Alexander2781


----------



## Alexander2781 (6. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

das erste Bild habe ich von unserem Balkon aus fotografiert. Hier blickt man auf Raßreuth, einem Ortsteil von Hauzenberg.


----------



## Alexander2781 (6. Januar 2004)

Das zweite Bild habe ich in unserem Garten fotografiert.


----------



## MichiHH (6. Januar 2004)

Hmm, hier regnet es seit heute Morgen Glatteis...


----------



## Dorsch1 (6. Januar 2004)

Hier bei uns schneit es immer wieder von neuem.
Schade...hab meine Digi verborgt...hätte sonst auch sooo schöne Schneebilder einstellen können...:c :c :c


----------



## fischerwahn (6. Januar 2004)

schnee - ja - super... nur wer gräbt mein auto aus ;+


----------



## fischerwahn (6. Januar 2004)

uije...


----------



## posengucker (7. Januar 2004)

@rob

Du wohnst in der Hanson Sieldung! Dort bin auch ab und zu wenn wir Schwiegermutter besuchen. Sie wohnt aber in einer ruhigeren Gegend, denn dort wird eigentlich nicht gegrölt. Die Nachbarn von Schwimu hatten immer ein Bett weniger als Kinder dort wohnten, da mindestens eines immer im Häfn war.

Wohnst vorne beim Olof Palme Hof?

lg
Pogu


----------



## rob (7. Januar 2004)

servas pogu!!!
jup ich wohn vor dem olaf palme hof..bei der alaudagasse...nette gegend gell
wohnen ja einige boardies in  der nähe....müss ma mal ein ab favoritentreffen veranstallten
heute schon wieder sooooo viel schnee.mein auto ist ähnlich verschüttet wie julian seins.........und hin is auch so muss ich es nicht frei schaufeln:m#h


----------

